# Installing shut off valves on a boiler



## cedwards (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a boiler system in my house that has two zones (one for the first floor and one for the second).  Each floor has two loops (one east side of house and one west side).  There is air in the line on one of the loops on the first floor but there is no way to shut the water off to the other loop so I can bleed the air out.  I am told that I need to install shut off valves for each loop.  I'm just looking for some advice as I have never done plumbing work in my life.  Is this something a complete novice can do or should I suck it up and hire a plumber?  Do I use ball valves or gate valves?  How tricky is cutting the pipe and soldering the new valve?  Help please....


----------



## isola96 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes you can put ball valve shut offs on each loop put 2 on each side, one on the feed in to the loop and one on the return side with a drain valve this was you can isolate the loop an drain it if needs be with out draining the boiler repeat this on the other side of house.


----------



## Redwood (Oct 18, 2011)

Whether you can pull it off or not depends on your ability to join pipe, usually by sweating or threading...

It's your heat and maybe hot water...
How long can you go without if you screw up this time of year?


----------



## isola96 (Oct 18, 2011)

Redwood said:
			
		

> Whether you can pull it off or not depends on your ability to join pipe, usually by sweating or threading...
> 
> It's your heat and maybe hot water...
> How long can you go without if you screw up this time of year?



Weather he doesn't do it he will have a good idea on how it will be done 
He can buy the parts and then call a plumber to install them Will be cheaper that way, look for videos on youtube on how to clean copper flux and solder.
Or he can use shark bits with shark bite ball valves.


----------



## paul52446m (Oct 18, 2011)

cedwards said:


> I have a boiler system in my house that has two zones (one for the first floor and one for the second).  Each floor has two loops (one east side of house and one west side).  There is air in the line on one of the loops on the first floor but there is no way to shut the water off to the other loop so I can bleed the air out.  I am told that I need to install shut off valves for each loop.  I'm just looking for some advice as I have never done plumbing work in my life.  Is this something a complete novice can do or should I suck it up and hire a plumber?  Do I use ball valves or gate valves?  How tricky is cutting the pipe and soldering the new valve?  Help please....



There might be other things that need to be checked. There might be other reasons why you are getting air in system, and why it won't work it way out.
 As long as you have to drain down the system to work on it , this would be a good time to have a good boiler man look at your system and see what all needs to be changed or repaired. Are there any bleeders in the baseboard radiation? How is the pressure in the system? There is a lot to a hot water heating system, and you could get yourself in a lot of trouble.  Paul


----------



## paul52446m (Oct 18, 2011)

cedwards said:


> I have a boiler system in my house that has two zones (one for the first floor and one for the second).  Each floor has two loops (one east side of house and one west side).  There is air in the line on one of the loops on the first floor but there is no way to shut the water off to the other loop so I can bleed the air out.  I am told that I need to install shut off valves for each loop.  I'm just looking for some advice as I have never done plumbing work in my life.  Is this something a complete novice can do or should I suck it up and hire a plumber?  Do I use ball valves or gate valves?  How tricky is cutting the pipe and soldering the new valve?  Help please....



There might be other things that need to be checked. There might be other reasons why you are getting air in system, and why it won't work it way out.
 As long as you have to drain down the system to work on it , this would be a good time to have a good boiler man look at your system and see what all needs to be changed or repaired. Are there any bleeders in the baseboard radiation? How is the pressure in the system? There is a lot to a hot water heating system, and you could get yourself in a lot of trouble.  Paul


----------



## isola96 (Oct 18, 2011)

Can I ask how do u know there is air in the lines?
A picture of your boiler with out and return lines will help you in the post here.
No air vents on each radiator correct?
It would be a good idea to have a plumber come and show you were your loops are exactly.... we can't really so you here and get it totally correct.


----------

